# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  I Can't Reach The Hypnagogic State!?

## xXxArtistxXx

So I forgot to WILD at night so when I woke up, I tried again.. I just couldn't get into that hypnagogic state... Help....

----------


## Scionox

By WILDing at night do you mean WILDing before sleep? If so i would suggest picking another time to do so, because WILDing before sleep is one of the harder things to do. I personally can suggest WBTB/WILD and WILDing in naps.  ::zzz:: 
Otherwise about hypnagogia question, are you sleepy enough when you are trying to enter it? When i can't enter it, it's usually means i am too awake to go to sleep. :yumdumdoodledum:
I had some trouble of not being able to fall asleep after waking up for WILD naps at one point and i fixed it by changing my sleeping schedule by a few hours, might be worth a try.  :Thinking:

----------


## AURON

Some people don't even experience hypnagogia when performing a WILD.

----------

